# Pictures of Molly



## Molly's Mummy (Sep 27, 2010)

Here are some pictures of our new Cockapoo Molly.. She was born 29th June 2010


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

*molly*

isnt she stunning 
cant wait to get mine
3 and half weeks to go 
marzy


----------



## Molly's Mummy (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks Marzy.. 3 and a half weeks to go.. bet your counting the hours.. I haven't even had Molly a week yet and so far shes bring my family so much Joy so I guarantee you will Love your new little fur baby when u finally get her home


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow, she's really gorgeous!


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

She's soooooo cute!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

oh she is a wee stunner.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Nice pictures. :XD: I love her color.


----------



## Princess Poppy (Aug 10, 2010)

The top picture looks like she has fake eyelashes. The pictures are great for a black dog, we couldn't get any good picture of roxy as everything was a black blur.

she is lovely


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I was just thinking the same Angela, Wilf is so lovely but takes an absolute rubbish picture he just looks black you cant make out any of his features... or maybe Im a rubbish photographer. Its lovely to see people counting down to new puppies x


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

counting down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
im now counting the minutes lol
im glad there is a forum to go on tho
to see other cockerpoo mums and dads with theirs!!!
it keeps me sane 
they all look so gorgeous and handsome
there is only 2 local people that have cockerpoos 
seem rare in devon and cornwall
do you all feel the same??
marzy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think they are a very special addition to your family Im so excited for you. Just you wait you ll get stopped every where you go with people saying what breed is he/she ? Is nt he/she lovely..You ll become a cockapoo ambassador !!!! wether you want to or not . The best bit is your pup will expect everyone to stop in adoration and when they dont its a bit of a surprise.. Wilf expected everyone to greet him.... Good for socialising though x How many minutes now ???


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

too many minutes!!!!
they are such a cute and adorable breed
how i only chose one and not 2 ill never know
take care
marzy 

how do you stop watching the clock and expecting the days to go quicker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Im only new so dont actually know who you're getting, what colour,*** , have you got a name or pictures x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

marzy said:


> counting down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> im now counting the minutes lol
> im glad there is a forum to go on tho
> to see other cockerpoo mums and dads with theirs!!!
> ...


I have only ever seen one adult cockapoo. None that I know of around here either. Kendal in Cumbernauld has 4, but she lives a good few miles from here. It is quite nice for people to ask what Teddy is. I usually say cocker/poodle X, as if you say cockapoo you need to go on to tell them that anyway as they have mostly never heard the word. You are going to have a great time with your wee one!


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

We are going to call him boycie he is all black and we Think
That we will spoil him rotten ! 
But in a good way . I have posted a,pic in gallery 
Marzy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh seen him what a lovely boy ... getting nearer... just got my picture of my litle girl today 3 weeks old but rubbish with computer.


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

thankyou
yes we have seen him again but cant post pic s on for some reason
he hasnt grown very much!
but his hair and ears have
cant wait to give him a big hug
oh ..........do try and post a pic or get someone yo do it for you
i would love to see her...
have you got a name?
when do you bring her home??
marzy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Will have to get kids to help. Have nt got a name but have a list but we cant agree... picking her up 14th Nov. Going to visit again in two weeks. x


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

2 weeks!!!
you will have to put all names in hat and let the kids
pick one out.
where are you getting her from?
why a girl not a boy
is this your 1st dog??
bet the kids are thrilled
what colour?
marzy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Already got a lovely boy but did nt want to risk any chance of any alpha male business so thats why we are getting a girl. Wilf is black with whitetux so again wanted something different so she is white with black eyes and ears and a few black markings on her body, she might turn blue roan looks possible but not sure yet. Been looking since May, we are getting her from a woman in Lincolnshire. We like alot of old names .. Nellie,Beryl,Dolly,Eedie x


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

ohhh how lovely
we had been looking since may also but there arent many breeders in devon
the big one is jandaz in wales
then a breeder came up and here we are waiting for boycie to come home,
did you find wilf easy to house train? did you use crate?
just getting a vbit apprehensive now the time is nearing 
i think its just nerves incase i do it all wrong!!!!!
i have always had boy dogs so stuck with a boy .
hope you all agree on name 

marzy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

yes he only poohed in house once and that was the first morning we had him. Had a few accidents with wees but probably our fault really but on the whole very quick. Used a crate just praised him when he went in and did nt make fuss when he came out . I was originally going down to devon before we got Wilf for a pup, at the time (3 yrs ago ) there were quite a few in devon, but seem alot easier to come by now.It was a similar feeling to when I brought my daughter home for the first time bringing them into the lounge thinking ... what do I do with them now !!!! Have you got other dogs? Where abouts in Devon are you?


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

We are in Plymouth but go to cornwall a lot at weekends
Would Love to know if any other cockapoo s
In area x 
Good luck with yourittle girl on 14th x 
Marzy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

When we got Wilf there were very few up here so I was going to travel Devon. I was in touch with a lady in Exmouth and was going to get a pup Sired by her poodle. If you go on Jandaz s site and then click on useful links and then poodlecrossbreeds it takes you to her piczo page and I think it shows some of her pups that stayed near by and there are also thumbnails of other peoples sites who maybe nearby. Its just interesting to look anyway x


----------

